# Freezing mango and papaya?



## jpinmaryland (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey does anybody know if these can be frozen? They seem to be on sale at the local shopper's food and thinking of putting some in my freezer. ANy special technique for doing this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> Hey does anybody know if these can be frozen? They seem to be on sale at the local shopper's food and thinking of putting some in my freezer. ANy special technique for doing this?


 

I would peel, seed, slice or chop/dice and freeze in a single layer on a cookie sheet, once frozen you can bag it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 14, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> Hey does anybody know if these can be frozen? They seem to be on sale at the local shopper's food and thinking of putting some in my freezer. ANy special technique for doing this?


 
This link seems to cover the basics re: mangos. 

How to Freeze Mangos at Home

Here's one for papaya:
Papaya Storage and Selection

I prefer to dehydrate papaya (if I can resist eating it or juicing it).


----------



## jennyema (Feb 14, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> Hey does anybody know if these can be frozen? They seem to be on sale at the local shopper's food and thinking of putting some in my freezer. ANy special technique for doing this?



Since they have so much water and you can't flash freeze at home, I'd be concerned that they would be mushy when thawed.

Maybe buy one and experiment before you buy a bunch?


----------



## radhuni (Feb 15, 2011)

In India we generally do not freeze peeled mango and papaya. We freeze the whole fruit and we peel just before eating, it will keep[ the taste intact.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 15, 2011)

radhuni said:


> In India we generally do not freeze peeled mango and papaya. We freeze the whole fruit and we peel just before eating, it will keep[ the taste intact.



That's very interesting... The fruit doesn't get mushy after it's defrosted??? I'd love to be able to try this, as we have many mangos and papayas here in florida...


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 15, 2011)

I buy them both as a frozen product. I use them for fruit smoothies.


----------



## Fabiabi (Feb 15, 2011)

I also use them for smoothies, they are fine to use for this purpose if they've been frozen.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 15, 2011)

I freeze cantalope In bigger pieces, To make ice cream It Freezes well. I haven't frozen Mango or Papaya. I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Josie


----------



## radhuni (Feb 16, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> That's very interesting... The fruit doesn't get mushy after it's defrosted??? I'd love to be able to try this, as we have many mangos and papayas here in florida...



May be I was unable to express myself properly. We use the word freeze colloquially means to keep under refrigeration and you mean to keep in freezer (because you will defrost)? No we don't keep in freezer.


----------

